# Anyone else looking forward to GB18 Heavy Hitters



## tigerdriver (Mar 28, 2013)

Already starting to give this some thought, possibly because a lot of my favourite aircraft ( and indeed about half my stash) fall effortlessly into this one  

I think I will do a Beaufighter, as I have 2 of the Tamiya 1/48s " in stock" and am currently looking at some subject ideas and decal availability . 

Anyone else already concocting a plan ??


----------



## rochie (Mar 28, 2013)

i am thinking of doing my supermodel Hs129 B-3 !


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Loads of ideas! My Tamiya 1/48 Lancaster KMoY, ND578, Y for Yorker...or a Trumpeter 1/48 Vickers Wellington Mk.I C, for a Polish crew, that's still MIA...

Then again, I've got a few B-17's, B-24's, B-29's, a B-26 Marauder......


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a Ju-87, a P-47, and a B-24 for possibles.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2013)

What I'm thinking...



Lucky13 said:


> One of my options for GB18. Same problem here as with a Coastal Command B-24D, that swapped rear turret, why couldn't they just leave things alone!
> 
> *May 1st–Sunday Sept 2nd 2013 - GB 18-Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis, Single to Multi Engine.
> Bombers, dive bombers, tank busters, ground attack, anything that delivers a heavy punch.*
> ...


 


Lucky13 said:


> My other option, the one that I'll most likely aim to do, is this Vickers Wellington Mk. Ic....
> 
> *Mission:* Bremen, Germany (Deshimag shipyard)
> 
> ...


----------



## rochie (Mar 28, 2013)

hmmm could also be an excuse to do a B-26 or B-25 i have in the stash


----------



## Airframes (Mar 28, 2013)

I've got quite a few that would fit, including the 1/32nd scale Ju88, and 1/48th scale Ju88, He-111, Do 17z, B-25, Ju 87, and more - but I'll be too busy getting other stuff done, including that 32nd scale '88, for Museum projects. Doubt if I'll have time for a GB until after August!


----------



## N4521U (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, oh you procrastinators, I'm doing a 1/72nd Lanc. I've had this one planned for a long time, then GB18 Heavy Hitters came along, perfect. 

467 Squadron, Lancaster Mk III, Ser No EE143, PO-J. Target Lille FRANCE NORD. Lost 10 May, 1944.

This one was lost with the son of one of Annie's neighbors, who she used to call her grandmother and grandfather. His parents also used to take in children in need, after the war and loss of their son. They were the "safe house" in the neighborhood and the children used to flock to them. It was a terrible loss for them, as all sons, brothers, uncles and fathers were. I have a family photo of Kevin to post as well.


Name: WAIGHT, KEVIN CAMPBELL
Initials: K C
Nationality: Australian
Rank: Flight Sergeant/Nav
Regiment/Service: Royal Australian Air Force
Age: 20
Service No: 424239
Date of Death: 10/05/1944
Target: Lille 
Additional information: Son of Leslie Samuel and Ina Isabel Waight, of East Maitland, New South
Wales, Australia.
Casualty Type: Commonwealth War Dead
Cemetery: FRANCE NORD HELLEMMES-LILLE COMMUAL CEMETERY
Grave: Row B. Grave 15.


----------



## destrozas (Mar 29, 2013)

I have in mind for now 4 different versions for heinkell 111:

h16 7./KG4 the "General Wever" 5J + ER
h5 1./KG53 the "Legion Condor" A1 + AH
p-2 3./KG255 "edelweiss" 25 + E33
H22 of 1./KG53 "v1 launcher" 5K + LH.

the safest is the latest version.







I am researching for after a Tu-2, Pe-2, SB2, PE8, Halifax....... all 1/72

and finally I have a b-17 g monogram to 1/48 of the version that has everything inside is visible or not a huge challenge and not even know if I'm ready for that challenge.


----------



## Andy70 (Mar 29, 2013)

I am a school administrator, so I am hoping to be able to jump in on this GB since it covers the summer break. I still work all summer, but things do slow down a lot without kids here every day.  I have a Dauntless Dive Bomber in the stash that might be just the thing for this one.


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't want to bite off more than I can chew with this, but I'll definitely be building a 1/32 Avenger from the British Pacific Fleet off of HMS Formidable. If I'm able, I've got a few other options but the main ones are Hammy Gray's Corsair off the same carrier if it fits in with the parameters, but there's also a B-17 I have in there.


----------



## A4K (Mar 29, 2013)

Heavy hitters is next? ALOT of options for that one - maybe time to get into the Lincoln conversion...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 29, 2013)

I've been waiting for this GB, too. As I don't do bombers, it will mean a vacation. I'll sit back and watch...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2013)

If I get a positive (fingers crossed) answer from Sanger, to buy their 1/48 Boulton Paul tail turret, then I'm in trouble, having to pick either of the two Polish bombers, both very interesting, Wellington MIA after a bombing raid and the B-24 after mission dropping supplies over Warsaw, during the uprising in '44..


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 30, 2013)

Unless I change my mind....this is my proposed Heavy Hitter!


----------



## rochie (Mar 30, 2013)

nice stuff coming up !

i am deffo on the Hs129 with the big gun and might chuck in the B-26 as well


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2013)

Wayne 

I'll be doing this one:


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice choice Andy. Tamiya kit, or Revell?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 30, 2013)

Excellent choices lads!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Nice choice Andy. Tamiya kit, or Revell?



Revell Terry. Any feedback is welcome.

I had actually started this a while back and we'll have to see if the members have a problem with it. Just a bit of painting if I recall correctly. If that doesn't work, I could bring in a Do217.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 30, 2013)

Can't see any problem with it being only just started Andy. The only negative I've heard about the kit is in relation to the size and/or shape of the spinners. I've only seen photos of the kit built and painted so far, and the spinners did seem to be slightly 'off'.
If you need them, I have a set of spinners which seem to look ok, matched against scale plans and the old Airfix 1/48th scale FBVI. They're assembled, less the props, and are from the old Monogram kit. The spinner should separate from the back plate ok I would think, and they're yours if you want them.


----------



## woody (Mar 30, 2013)

I dont have any ideas yet i will need to buy something for this GB throw some ideas.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 30, 2013)

Was looking in my stash, today, and I may have something that will qualify. How about the A-1E "Skyraider" ?? (Navy version is the AD-5) From what I understand that sucker would carry as much ordinance as a B-17. Comments ??

Charles


----------



## N4521U (Mar 30, 2013)

Charles, I think That one even carried a toilet!

USS Midway VA-25's Toilet Bomb

How good are you at "scratch building", or..... just give me a scale! LMAO


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 30, 2013)

Terry, I've heard about the spinners before too. I'll keep you kind offer in mind.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Mar 30, 2013)

ccheese said:


> Was looking in my stash, today, and I may have something that will qualify. How about the A-1E "Skyraider" ?? (Navy version is the AD-5) From what I understand that sucker would carry as much ordinance as a B-17. Comments ??
> 
> Charles


Able Dog is a Go!
Love to see this one in balsa, Please do!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 31, 2013)

Skyraider fits nicely Charles....


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm thinking an RCAF Ventura based in B.C.

Geo.....over the hump, three days to go.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 31, 2013)

It appears that I have the "blessing" of those who know, about the Skyraider. I do have a Guillow's 1/24 balsa/tissue kit, albeit un-opened and shrink wrapped. Maybe today I'll open it up and see what I have to procure, especially paint-wise. I'll get my "vacation" on the "Nose Art" GB. That one I am sitting out.

Oh... Bill, I don't do scratch building....

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 31, 2013)

I've got:

A-1 Skyraider, Walk Around.
Douglas A-1 Skyraider, Warbird Tech.
AD Skyraider, In Detail Scale.
Douglas A-1, Skyraider A Photo Chronicle.
Douglas Skyraider.

Should anything pop up...

Btw, if someone does the toilet bomb (which is in Tamiya kit I think), someone need to do the one dropping the kitchen sink!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 31, 2013)

Hang on chaps! Isn't GB 18 Heavy Hitters of *World War Two* ? 
If so, then I'm afraid the Skyraider wouldn't qualify, being post WW2. Need to clarify this - with not participating in GBs recently, I might have missed any changes to titles.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 31, 2013)

I have way too many choices in the stash for this one

*1/48th*
Do-17Z	Hobby Craft
He-111	Monogram
Ju-88A-4	Hobby Craft
Grace	Hasagawa
A-20B/C AMT
A-20G AMT
B-24D	Monogram
B-26	Monogram
SBD-1 Dauntless	Accurate Miniatures
SBD-3 Dauntless	Accurate Miniatures
TBF Avenger	Accurate Miniatures

*1/72nd*
Arado Ar E555 Flying Wing Luft. 46	Revell
BV-222 Flying Boat	Revell
Do-17E	Airfix
HE-111H-6	Hasagawa
He-177A-5	Revell
Sm.79	Airfix
SM.79	Italeri
Blenheim IV	Airfix
Firefly IV/V	Special Hobby
Halifax B.III	Airfix
Halifax I/II Revell	
Hampton	Airfix
Lancaster B.I	Airfix
Sterling B.I/B.III	Airfix
Sunderland III	Airfix
Whitley Mk. V	Model Craft
B-24D Minicraft 
B-24H Minicraft
B-24H Minicraft
B-17E Academy
B-17G	Academy
Maryland	Eastern Express
PB4Y-1 (B-24)	Minicraft
PB4Y-1 (B-24)	Revell
PB4Y-2 Privateer	Revell
SBC4 Helldiver	Heller

And I'm sure I'm missing a few. Unfortunately this summer is looking like it's going to be pretty busy so I'll be lucky to get even one in.


----------



## N4521U (Mar 31, 2013)

This is what I have copied for the GB.

*GB 18* - May 1st–Sun Sept 2nd 2013 -*Heavy Hitters of WWII Allied or Axis*, Single to Multi Engine. -
Bombers, dive bombers, tank busters, ground attack, anything that delivers a heavy punch.

So you are right.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 31, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Hang on chaps! Isn't GB 18 Heavy Hitters of *World War Two* ?
> If so, then I'm afraid the Skyraider wouldn't qualify, being post WW2. Need to clarify this - with not participating in GBs recently, I might have missed any changes to titles.



Good on you, Terry, it seems everyone else missed the boat on this one, including me. Just as well, I just opened the sealed, shrink wrapped box for a look-see, and man..... what a disappointment. Paper decals that you color with crayons and glue on ! No ordinance included in the kit. Not even plans to make your own. I just sent a nastygram to Guillow's telling them of my frustration and disappointment in their kit #904.

Gives me an excuse to sit this one out, 'cause I don't have anything else that would qualify.

This one goes back in the box.....

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 1, 2013)

Shame you won't be in on this Charles.

Andy - not a judge, but no problem to me if the kit's started. Got those markings in 1:72 too, should anyone else want to try model her in that scale.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 1, 2013)

Damn, wasn't thinking....sorry Charles...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2013)

Same here! 

Sorry to hear that Mr. C!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah, I woulda made a toilet for it!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Yeah, I woulda made a toilet for it!



There must be an opportunity for you somewhere Bill...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah, that would make a fine scratch building exercize!


----------



## N4521U (Apr 2, 2013)

There is one available at 1/48th scale!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2013)

All you need is a CAN-do attitude.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2013)

A tissue of thoughts, and roll out the ideas ... could start a chain reaction, but you might end up looking flushed .......


----------



## N4521U (Apr 2, 2013)

Ohhhhh my. I just might have to wipe this project!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2013)

You gonna put the lid on it ?


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my... another thread down the toilet...

Charles


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 2, 2013)

Thought I would 'flush' out the Beaufighter for this one, kind of do a bit of an Aussie theme, don't think these birds had a dunny on them though!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2013)

That would just bowl me over Vic!


----------



## A4K (Apr 3, 2013)

Aussie Beau sounds good Vic, or elsan' other one if you prefer!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2013)

ccheese said:


> Oh my... another thread down the toilet...Charles



away we go again...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2013)

Got any colour pictures ......


----------



## N4521U (Apr 3, 2013)

Of the toilet? Sure.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2013)

How about this one....


----------



## tigerdriver (Apr 4, 2013)

think this thread may now be " jumping the shark"


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2013)

Guess we'd better fin another subject, and make it snappy ....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2013)

Have to be a quick dump then....

Seen pics of a Skyraider, Korea I think, 'bombed up' with a kitchensink....


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 5, 2013)

Humm, maybe another B-25 Jan


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2013)

Any idea why Pavla Models made Wellington Mk1C FN5 Gun Turrets for the Trumpeter kit?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2013)

Micdrow said:


> Humm, maybe another B-25 Jan



_'After the end of WWII, Colonel Johnson was KFA during an administrative mission to Japan on October 7, 1945 - Johnson, flying a B-25, and his crew had become lost in a typhoon. With the aircraft running out of fuel, Johnson ordered crew and passengers to bail out but had to give his parachute to a passenger. Johnson and co-pilot tried to nurse the aircraft safely back but were killed when the B-25 went down in the ocean.'_

Well, if you can identify this B-25, the one that Gerald R. Johnson went down in, then maybe...


----------



## A4K (Apr 6, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Any idea why Pavla Models made Wellington Mk1C FN5 Gun Turrets for the Trumpeter kit?
> 
> View attachment 229904




I thought Trumpeter did the Mk.Ic in 1:72 and 1:48 scale Jan?

Let me know if they're 1:72 and no good to you...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Those are 1/48 pal... True indeed, they make the Mk.1c in both 1/72 and 1/48. No reply from Sanger, about buying their Halifax Boulton Paul tail turret for my B-24D, so it looks like it's going to be the Polish Mk.1c Wellington that went MIA after a bomb raid, which means I need to buy one.. 
It's a great kit, their Wellington....


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 7, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> _'After the end of WWII, Colonel Johnson was KFA during an administrative mission to Japan on October 7, 1945 - Johnson, flying a B-25, and his crew had become lost in a typhoon. With the aircraft running out of fuel, Johnson ordered crew and passengers to bail out but had to give his parachute to a passenger. Johnson and co-pilot tried to nurse the aircraft safely back but were killed when the B-25 went down in the ocean.'_
> 
> Well, if you can identify this B-25, the one that Gerald R. Johnson went down in, then maybe...



Hum, might be worth a look since I like the B-25. Then again a B-17 sounds good as well. Would love to see a B-25H from the Pacific built though :O)


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Got a couple jolly good emails from Sanger today, so my Polish B-24 is back in the running....choices, choices....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 7, 2013)

Do 'em all - then figure out where to put them all !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

......and in the end, sleep in the tub!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2013)

Saves time when you want a bath !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2013)

Halifax turrets ordered for my B-24! Now I can do this Polish B-24D and a proper Coastal Command one!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 13, 2013)

Good deal Jan!

I'm thinking about doing this B-24H because it's the only specific B-24 My dad actually remembered and talked about (must have stuck in his memory for obvious reasons) One day sometime in the mid 80's we were talking about B-24s and this one came must have popped into his memory and he described it to me, specifically the name and what the artest had used to forms the "O"s. I remembered seeing it in one of my books, pulled it out and he confirmed it was the one he remembered. He said it was with his bomb group in England, the 490th. He was later transfered to the 484th BG in Italy and also saw it there although from what I've been able to find out I don't think it was with the 484th, but it was in Italy.

Attempting this model will depend on if I can somehow turn this photo into a 1/72nd decal. This is the only photo I've found, but I have the serial number, 42-94802, and I can use standard group marking for the 490th. Any suggestions for the decal of info about the Aircraft would be helpful.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2013)

He, he ,he a booby trap..


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2013)

Doesn't look like a sea gull to me! Should be a good one Glenn.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 13, 2013)

She looks like a redhead to me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 13, 2013)

Redhead??


----------



## N4521U (Apr 13, 2013)

Redhead or not................. I gotta find a solution for painting the bl00dy glass framing...... 
I tried using some liquid mask, but it just slides off the bl00dy thing into a glob. Bl00dy stuff!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 13, 2013)

You may be right Paul. It looks like the lighter tone in the hair matches the tone of the letters so that might be yellow with the darker color red or red-brown. I’m thinking the background is probably black. At first I was thinking I’d print it on white decal paper and carefully cut it out, but then I noticed that it seems that where her body is beneath the “OO” was left the OD color of the plane. That would be difficult to cut out if I use white film, but I don’t think I’d get the lighter colors with clear. It's a good thing it's large, the decal will be the size of a quarter. 
And how do I colorize this picture once I’ve decided on colors?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 13, 2013)

Not sure, maybe Terry has some ideas, but I'd bet good money on the redhead thing!
Been with a couple, and "Booby trap" is correct!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 13, 2013)

Booby = a type of Gull. In the days of sail, on long voyages where fresh food was in short supply, sailors would set a trap to catch sea birds. A morsel of food would be placed on deck, in the centre of a rope noose. When a bird landed, the noose was rapidly drawn tight around it's legs, trapping the bird, or Booby, hence, booby trap.
Glenn, save the image, import it into Photoshop or Corel Photopaint. Erase the unwanted areas, the use the painting tools to add colour where required.
Save the finished image in 'My Pictures'.
Open a 'Word' document and 'Insert' the image.
Put cursor at bottom right of image, and a box will appear around it.
Put cursor on top right hand corner of box, and drag diagonally down to reduce the image to the required size.
Once happy, step and repeat to make multiple copies the same size, as spares, by using 'highlight', Control+C, and Control + V.
Check image(s) by printing onto ordinary printer paper, when happy, print decals.
If unhappy, wait until you cheer up, then print decals !!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 14, 2013)

See?
I was right!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks Terry, I'll play around with it. Would Gimp work also? That and Paint is all I have on my computer.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 14, 2013)

Gimp should, yes. I haven't used it myself, but I've seen people have good results with it.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 17, 2013)

I've been working on Miss Booby Trap as my dad called her. It's still a work in progress but I think I'm on the right track. I made her a red head just for you Paul.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 17, 2013)

looks right to me!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2013)

Good stuff Glenn.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 17, 2013)

That looks great Glenn. I was going to suggest downloading Paint.net, but I think you've got it covered. I've also got Gimp but during an upgrade, something got corrupted, so now I have to un-install and re-install.

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 17, 2013)

I made multiple copies of the picture and tinted them in the various colors I needed, then cut out the individual areas of of each color and pasted them on the B/W picture. When all the coloring is dome I'll cut out the surrounding picture, clean up the edged a little pixel by pixel and put it on a word doc for sizing


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 17, 2013)

Very good effort Glenn, a real cracker.


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2013)

nice work Glenn


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm calling this finished now. I reduced it and test printed it and it looked real good. Now that I know I can make the nose art decal I'm defiantly doing this one for GB #18

I've been trying to find the standard markings of a camo B-24 with the 490th BG from mid to late 1944 and have been having trouble. I know I've seen it in one of my books but can't locate it. What I've been able to turn up on the internet is not much. White tail fin with red top, and a "T" in a square box. Also some conflicting squadron codes. 7Q for the 850th squadron, but also a plus and a letter shown on other places. If it is 7Q, I have no idea where it should go, tail? fuselage? I have a suspicion that the square T and the red tail top were not used at the same time and that may account for the different kinds of squadron codes. There seem to be a whole lot to pictures of B-17 from the 490th at a later time, but none of B-24s showing the tails.
Any help sorting this out would be greatly appreciated


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 18, 2013)

I've got 12 books on the B-24 Glenn. I'm on my way to P.G. for half a day and I'll check them when I get back. I've also got the Battle Colours series of books. If you jot down below... time frame, theater, etc., I'll check when I get home. 

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks George. 

The info I have is:
Olive Drab and Neutral Gray camoflaged B-24H-20 s/n 42-94802
490th Bomb Group
850th Squadron
8th Air Force
Based at Eye, Suffoke, England
Time frame: June-November, 1944


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 18, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks great mate!


----------



## rochie (Apr 18, 2013)

got the bombers of the 8th airforce in colour or something like that !

i will look on sunday for you as it is on another computer, unless Geo turns up something before then


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Karl. I do some more digging myself tonight. It's got to be out there somewhere.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2013)

There's a good chance I'll have the info somewhere Glenn. If I haven't been in touch by the end of next week, remind me! I'm trying to catch up with a lot of stuff at the moment, so i might forget, or miss the note I've just made!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Right. Let's begin with some minor confusion. This is from the book "B-24 Liberators of the 15th Air Force/49th Bomb Wing in World War II" by Michael D. Hill and John R. Beitling. It's after the period you're looking for but the serial number is different. I checked with the B-24 Nose Art Directory book and your info coincides with this book. Odder is the aircraft above the picture of your noseart. Both arrived at the same time, both are from the same squadron, both have the same combat number and both were retired at the end of the war. Eleven more books to go.





Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for your help George
Looks like some confusion on the serial numbers but it IS the same aircraft. Other info above also makes sense.

1a. It stated above that it was a former 8th AF bird
1b. Info I dug up stated it was 8th AF 490th BG 850th BS
1c. My dad was with the 8th AF 490th BG 448th BS and according to his records that I have here, he flew missions between June 29 and Sept 10,
1944, so although "Booby Trap" was not in his squadron it was in his bomb group and he must have known it.

2a. George's above info stated 'Booby Trap" was with the 827th Bomb Squadron which I know was part of the 484th BG 15th AF
2b. Info I dug up stated it was transferred to Italy although it mentioned another unit.
2b. My dad was transfered to the 484th BG 824th BS 15th AF and flew missions from Nov 18, 1944 until Feb 21, 1945 when he was shot down on a mission to Vienna Austria, so again although 'Booby Trap" was not in his squadron, it was again in his bomb group and he would have seen it again.

I can't tell you guys how cool this is finding real info like this that backs up a story my dad told me 20+ years ago. It really makes history come alive!

I guess I could depict her when she was with the 484th, but I really would prefer to use 490th markings as I have decals for another 484th aircraft I'll do later

I managed to dig this picture up showing the tail marking of a camo 498th B-24 so it looks like the square "T" was on a OD tail fin. Don't know what the "H" at the bottom means though. I know there must be info in my 'B-24 Units of the 8th Air Force' but I can't find it! That serial number could be a little difficult, it looks to be yellow of white which would be hard to make decals for. White would be out of the question and yellow would turn out to faint to see on clear decal film.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Book number two "Consolidated B-24" by Martin W. Bowman:Crowood Aviation Series.






Geo

EDIT:Glenn, I've seen yellow serial number decals on eBay before.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2013)

Glenn, the 'T in a Square' is the Group and Bomb Divison marking, the 'T' being the Group, and the Square being the Division. The 'H', in white on the OD fin, is the individual aircraft code letter. On a bare metal aircraft, this would be black.
I'll see what I can find for the Squadron markings whilst at Eye with the 8th AF - I'm bound to have something, somewhere!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Terry. The "T" decal should be easy to make on white decal film. That individual aircraft letter code could be difficult to find. Every pic I have of Booby Trap is of the nose. Hope you have better luck.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 19, 2013)

Glenn...I inadvertently deleted your email address when I cleaned out my mail box. If you need some detail shots, I'll be happy to send them to you. You would think I could find at least one photo of an aircraft from your squadron in 12 books, but, no. I've got some other books about squadron markings so I'll check those. About the only plus of insomnia is plenty of time for research.

Geo


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 19, 2013)

I sent you a private message George

I’ve been scouring my books and the internet and there seem to be very fey photos of 490th B-24s although there are a lot of shots of B-17s after they converted over. I did find this color picture that will be helpful. It shows the aircraft letter code on the lower tail fin as yellow along with the serial number. The stars and bars on the fuselage appear to be the subdued type with light gray instead of white. The bomb bay doors are also interesting. They appear to be painted OD even though the underside of the fuselage is Neutral Gray. Lastly the rubber de-iceing boots have been removed leaving the bare aluminum underneath. This was a pretty common practice on combat aircraft.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi Glenn. I have Squadron Publications' "Air Force Colors Vol 2". It confirms 490th BG had a white square with a T marking prior to Sept 13 1943. For 1944-45 there is an indication of a white fin with approximately the upper quarter in red. The 490th is said to have converted to B-17s in late summer of 1944. The aircraft letter would have been red in the white area.

Geo's caption shows "Booby Trap" was formerly of the 490th but with 827th BS of the 484th BG at the time of the picture. This reference shows the white tail with a red upper and a red "bow tie" symbol. More info here: 484th Bombardment Group (H)

Edit, another pic, found here: BOOBY TRAP (V1) (PIC 1)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2013)

Oops! Sorry Glenn - my error - I meant to type 'yellow' for the individual letter 'H'.
The subdued 'Stars and Bars' were a relatively brief experiment, during 1943, to try to reduce them standing out so vividly in the air, although I'd need to check on the specific dates. However, as with many such things, the over-painting in light grey could still be seen some time after the order came down rescinding the over-painting.
Those bomb bay doors aren't Olive Drab - they're open. The sides would be OD, but the underside would be Neutral Gray. There was a white, sometimes yellow, sometimes bare metal strip along the edge of the doors, to indicate their position, as, being 'roller' shutter type, they could sometimes 'shunt' upwards.
There was a tendency for fumes from the overhead fuel tanks to build-up in the bomb bay, so in order to prevent a possible fire or explosion, the doors were either cranked partly open, or fully open, on the ground. This was normally done upon landing, and taxiing, and sometimes even on the return flight.
I'll have a look at all my info over the weekend, and e-mail what I find.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2013)

Glenn, I've sent you an e-mail with all the info to clarify colours and markings when the 490th were equipped with the B-24.
Also, yellow serial number decals, and yellow lettering, are available from Hannant's and The Aviation Hobby Shop, both in UK. You won't need grey Squadron codes - see e-mail.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 20, 2013)

....and nobody saw the '13'..


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes we did. In fact, old boy, I either posted that same pic in your '13' thread, or maybe sent it to you, some time ago.


----------

